# propress



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

what is the difference between the regular propress fittings and those for gas can the gas rated ones be used for water


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am guessing a paint colour and a 35% markup.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

> *Can both Viega ProPress and Viega ProPressG fittings be used in the same installation?
> *
> 
> Yes. Both fittings can be used in the same installation as long as both fittings are approved for that particular application.


http://www.viega.net/xchg/en-us/hs.xsl/6983.htm#A02AB8AFECC9441EB7BAD16C1DA39C24


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

yellow O ring and yellow mark on outside. The only thing I could guess would be it's tolerance to heat. Had an inspector in Vancouver fail my install because he felt the fittings I used were for potable. Went over his head, passed and never heard another thing about it.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

kiddplum said:


> what is the difference between the regular propress fittings and those for gas can the gas rated ones be used for water


 I sat through a presentation. What I can remember no they are not rated for water. Gas only. They take their own jaws, but you can use the same tool


----------



## Cleanmen2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to unload on you guys but if you dont understand the basics leave it alone. Thee is a reason for the different colours, fittings are identical. Do some research and get it right instead of bringing down the industry through your lack of skill and knowlege


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Cleanmen2 said:


> Sorry to unload on you guys but if you dont understand the basics leave it alone. Thee is a reason for the different colours, fittings are identical. Do some research and get it right instead of bringing down the industry through your lack of skill and knowlege


...


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

The elastomer material in the o-ring is different for the gas and water???


----------

